# New Tank Questions



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

So, I've had a 20 gallon tropical community tank for about the last year, and I want to upgrade to a bigger tank. My first time around, being a novice, I made a few mistakes. I'm still deciding between a 75 or 65 gallon, but I have a few questions about getting the setup right this time.


I have one lonely clown loach. I've had him since I got the tank. Since then, I've learned that they do better in groups. If I get a couple more, will they all get along?
I'm debating whether to go with a canister filter or an overflow with a sump. I want a lot of plants. I went to my LFS today to check out tanks, and they said in a planted aquarium leaves will get stuck in the overflow grates and flood the tank. Is this a real concern? Is there any benefit of either filter system over the other? I already know about the CO2 depletion issue and I don't have a problem with a DIY system.
Can I use an in-line heater? Are there any cases where it would be a bad idea?
Freshwater clams. Good or bad?

That's it for now, but I'm sure I'll have more questions later on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

Hm, I wish I could help you out more but I don't do the high tech plant thing. I have a 60 gallon, heavily planted tank and I have a Sponge filter and a HOB that I am thinking of removing. The plants act as a filter themselves and you don't need as much filtering with a heavily planted tank. 

I don't get into the CO2 injecting either. I just add Seachem's Flourish comprehensive plant fertilizer for the fresh water aquarium 2 times a week and I am good to go. I did use Eco-Complete as my substrate and I think that helps some. I did add root tabs by the Swords as I know that they are heavy feeders. That said, my plants look awesome and it is easy to care for. 
I also do a 30% water change 1 time each week. 

As far as what size tank you want, I think the measurements of the tank are the most important and one thing I wish I had thought of more when I bought my tank. My tank is 25 inches deep. This makes it a little more difficult to reach down in to move plants, prune plants etc... Either size tank is a good size though. If I had it to do over again, I would have went with the 75, but that is me.


----------



## ChewyCashew84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure that what I'm planning would really qualify as "heavily planted." When I hear heavily planted, I think of this.








What I plan on is something less ambitious, like this.









Because of the spot where I want to put my tank, it can't be 24" deep. It's going to go right by an entrance to a hallway. It's either going to be 36x18 or 48x18, and even then the 48" would make it a little tight.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go with the 75 because if you think about it and say I think the 65 would be enough then it isnt and it wont take long for you to fill up the 75. The 3 foot length of the 65 is too small for clown loaches IMO and you shouldnt have any problems adding more but they will outgrow even the 75. I also dont think DIY CO2 will work on that size tank so just go with pressurized at the start.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't want to go pressurized co2 I would go to low light to medium low light plants and forget the co2. If you aren't planning on going bigger than a 75 down the line I would forget the clown loaches and get some yoyo loaches or something similar in size. My 220 in the link in my signature is basically a low to medium light tank, and it has plenty of plants.


----------

